# Reviving old acrylic paint?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry if this is not a good forum for this question, but I thought maybe I might get some answers here. I've got several bottles of acrylic paints (for decorative painting) that I haven't used in about five years. A lot of them are very thick now and kind of crusty on top underneath the cap. I can clean the dried top layer, but is there any way to salvage the thickened paint to make is usable again? I'd really hate to have to throw all these out if there is a way I can bring them back to usable condition.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Katey (Oct 1, 2007)

Acrylic paint is usually water-based. After you get the chunks out (you may need to strain it) you can try thinning it with water. You have nothing to lose!


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

If they are good paints, you could try adding some "gel medium" from an art supply store.
It would make them slightly translucent, but easier to use.
If they are folk art paints, you could mix in a bit of water. (These paint are mostly water anyways) I've "revived" many a little bottle of paint that way. Just add a bit at a time, and stir it in well. 
Make sure you get all the crustys off the top. There is nothing more maddening than tiny crusty bits stuck to paintings! Good Luck!


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you both very much! Yes, they are folk art paints (and apple barrel, plaid etc). I'll get working on them this weekend. Got a project I'm starting and really didn't want to have to go out and buy all new ones. I'll give your suggestion a shot.
Thank you!


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

The best way to strain folk art paints, and I know from experience, is to turn them upside down in a knee high stocking. Set the bottle so it hangs upside down. The paint will come through after a while, you can gently squeeze the stocking to make it move faster. You will need patience. The folk art paints are made of pigments, the apple barrel paints are the bottom of the barrel, the chemist who makes the paints at Plaid told us that a painting convention. They will be way more watery than the folk art paints. But this method works well. Hope this helps.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Dawn -

Thats interesting. What about the Delta Ceramcoat paints - did you hear anything about them?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I once bought some old FolkArt acrylics from a country drugstore most of them were not usable. They were really grainy and did not work properly. Test them first on a scrap of paper so you don't hose up your project.


----------

